# أريد معايير معتمدة لمعالجة المياه العادمة .. ضرووووري



## محمد سعيد جبر (27 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم

يا إخوة أنا أبحث عن معايير دولية أو عالمية معتمدة لمعالجة مياه الصرف الصحي

يعني إذا أردنا أن نضخ المياه المعالجة إلى البحر أو إلى الخزان الجوفي أو إعادة استخدامها في الزراعة فما هي المحددات والشروط المعتمدة اللازم تحقيقها في المياه المعالجة ..

أريد معايير معتمدة من إحدى المنظمات العالمية المعروفة (who) ، (fao) ، (epa) أو معايير خاصة بأي دولة تهتم في هذا المجال

أتمنى أن تساعدوني في هذا الأمر فأنا بصدد إتمام بحث الماجستير في مجال معالجة المياه العادمة

وبارك الله فيكم

أخوكم

م. محمد سعيد جبر​


----------



## طالبة ماجستيراحياء (28 مارس 2011)

اهلن اخي الكريم

انا عندي معايير Who للمعادن الثقيلة 

تريدها ام لا؟؟

بالصدفة كنت ابحث عن شي بخوص رسالتي ولقيت طلبك وسجلت عشان اخدمك باللي اقدر عليه

انتظر ردك


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (13 أبريل 2011)

ليس لدي مشكلة

أتمنى ترسلها .. يمكن تنفعني لقدام

تحياتي


----------

